# netzlaufwerk problem



## Tobias K. (5. Mai 2003)

moin


ich hab ein problem (was denn auch sonst).
und zwar hab ich ein netzwerk aufgebaut mit mehreren rechnern win2000 clients und einem win2000 server.die clients haben auf dem server netzlaufwerke. es läuft soweit auch alles ganz gut nur das die clients manchmal probleme haben auf die netzlaufwerke zuzugreifen (ganz einfach per windows-explorer. erst nach dem 50sten versuch kann man dann aufs netzlaufwerk zugreifen.  das problem tritt aber auch nicht immer auf.

kennt einer von euch den fehler und weiss auch wie man ihnn beheben kann?
ich hoffe ihr könnt mit meiner problem beschreibung etwas anfangen.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## fragemann (8. Mai 2003)

DHCP oder feste IP´s ??
hatte das prob mal bei DHCP.

versuch mal die Rechner gegenseitig anzupingen.


----------



## Tobias K. (8. Mai 2003)

moin


jap ich hab DHCP! hast du das problem weggekriegt??


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (8. Mai 2003)

Hi

Versuch mal umzustellen auf eine fixe IP-Adresse. Hatte ein ähnliches Problem mal unter Linux. Hab dann auf eine fixe IP umgestellt und dann hat es funktioniert. Jedoch hab ich nach einiger Zeit wieder auf DHCP umgestellt und es hat dann auch Problemlos funktioniert. Es könnte also nur eine mögliche Problemlösung sein, ob es wirklich funktioniert kann ich auch nicht sicher sagen. Aber einen Versuch ist es wert.

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------



## fragemann (9. Mai 2003)

ich denke, es liegt mit Sicherheit am DHCP.

Ausser bei WinXP kackt das so ziemlich bei jeder Win-Version.

Manchmal dauerts auch einfach etwas, bis sich die Clients finden, bzw. ordentlich ansprechen.
Wie gesagt, versuch einfach mal auf feste IP´s umzustellen und anpingen.
Falls nich geht, meld Dich nochmal


----------



## Tobias K. (12. Mai 2003)

moin


bei festen IPs gibt es das problem immer noch! ein kumpel meinte das das daran liegt das windows nach einer bestimmten zeit die verbindung trennt wenn sie nicht benutzt wird.
ist das so? und kann man das irgendwie abstellen?


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------

